# E-Bay sales



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have over the years sold a few things on e-bay but not many recently due to being in France and the postage costs are so high.

But I bought a cheap 'as new' boxed phone off e-bay a couple of weeks ago and it had all the wrong description and spec listed. I contacted the seller when it arrived and pointed out how dissatisfied I was and she feigned ignorance and refunded me £20 off the purchase price of £53. 

I looked at it more closely and deduced it was a Huawei P30 copy although it does have P43 on the box. When connected to Wi-Fi and Google it's showing up as a "Huawei P30". So I listed it as such and corrected the false spec of RAM screen size and storage. 
Bidding realised £130 but immediately the sale ended the winning bidder asked for more info and then decided not to complete the purchase. 
He is in Spain and all communications are in Spanish or bad English.

So now I wait for either him to actually reject the purchase of e-bay to get involved when he doesn't pay.

Do we know what might happen now anyone?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Let him have it for €33 plus postage and sleep better. but he could maybe get you an incorrect description if he has the box despite what you wrote in the item, the buyer has all the cards with eBay if there is the slightest thing wrong, they can even wreck something and say it arrived like that, loads of horror stories on Youtube Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Why did you just accept the £20 discount Ray? You could have just lodged a complaint with Ebay and you would have had a full refund.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Easy option G. Sending it back from France etc. 

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Easy option G. Sending it back from France etc.
> 
> Ray.


If its not right Ray then the seller should be paying for a returns postage. Kev is right, buyer is king on Ebay these days.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As always nothing is as straightforward as that.
The phone was originally sold with postage to a UK address. I asked to pay the extra to get it sent to France and the seller agreed. So I paid the extra via Paypal friends payment. Not so simple.
I think the seller was keen to get rid of it as she had bought it on that 'Wish' site and it was not all it was cracked up to be and feigning ignorance was her way out.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

this is why I am looking for a proper old fashioned phone.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I got seven as spares going spare Kev.

Ray.


----------



## gaz1966 (May 25, 2021)

Hi

I'm new here but.... Does it have twin sim card holders? If it does then it will be a Chinese copy, nearly all Chinese copies have twin sim, normally 1 will be 3g and 1 will be 2g, have a look on wish or alibaba and you'll probably find it, I've had a couple and, to be honest, I quite liked them as work/private phone (2 numbers, 1 phone) and the stuff tended to work

End of the day, the guy bid, clearly states on ebay that a bid is a contract, if you put updated spec on phone then you weren't selling a pig in a poke, message him, ask him to confirm, if no joy in a couple of days open an ebbay case


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Gaz and yes dual SIM. All my previous Chinese phones have been dual SIM living in France and also having a UK number.
I will await e-bay chasing him.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I got seven as spares going spare Kev.
> 
> Ray.


no good unless they're RTT56 ones Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

As long as you listed it as a unboxed P30 copy he as no reason not to procede but as Ebay cannot force him to buy looks like you will have to relist it


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I keep toying with idea (again!) of getting a smart phone. A friend gave Chris the Apple iphone that he was supposed to get up and running but he hasn't bothered. It would need to be simple and basic just so that I can link it to our wifi at home and use it for photos, smart phone things around and about. Everywhere we go they want you to have a phone for some reason. Apart from being useless at tech we also are very time limited so at the first sign of a problem have to put it away to "sort out later" which, of course, never happens.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't grasp this time limited concept, I have time but can't be bothered


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

patp said:


> I keep toying with idea (again!) of getting a smart phone. A friend gave Chris the Apple iphone that he was supposed to get up and running but he hasn't bothered. It would need to be simple and basic just so that I can link it to our wifi at home and use it for photos, smart phone things around and about. Everywhere we go they want you to have a phone for some reason. Apart from being useless at tech we also are very time limited so at the first sign of a problem have to put it away to "sort out later" which, of course, never happens.


The phone is not the complication Pat, the SIM and data plan is a minefield.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We are with talkmobile £7.50 each per month, 4gb data, unlimited text, 1000mins talk time, we buy used phones every so often had this Samsung s7 Edge for two years now.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Moneybags. €4.99 was my everything included inc 20GB data till they decided to increase my allowance to 40GB and charge me more. I don't use 2GB.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Most people think we should have time Kev. Between twice daily dog walks that take a couple of hours then a sit down afterwards and organising a and labouring on a building project, running the house, visiting daughter for all those "dad!" jobs there are just not enough hours in the day. Now that appointments are all opening up it is even worserer.

Gif Gaf sound good for mobiles.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Twas nae a criticism, Liz says the same then spends half the time on the internet looking at stuff I don't see the point of, instead of getting on with the jobs she says she doesn't have time to do. Crumbs Maisie, the mind boggles so it does.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just for the hell of it.

https://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/discussion/4665795/giffgaff-vs-talkmobile-in-the-southeast


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I tried to move to Gif Gaf a while back but got embroiled in one of these penalty charge thingys and had to stay put. I remember being really anxious and peed off about it and vowing never to leave BT ever again


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

And yes, Kev, I could make time but as I hate every minute of dealing with technology I have a very strong urge to give it a swerve. I am seriously considering paying someone to come and sort it all out for me. We are having the electricians coming to wire up the bungalow and thought I might ask them to get technology sorted for me at the same time. I know it is not their main field but my needs are simple and they must be better than me!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

patp said:


> And yes, Kev, I could make time but as I hate every minute of dealing with technology I have a very strong urge to give it a swerve. I am seriously considering paying someone to come and sort it all out for me. We are having the electricians coming to wire up the bungalow and thought I might ask them to get technology sorted for me at the same time. I know it is not their main field but my needs are simple and they must be better than me!


Plenty of people to help on here including myself. Maybe start a thread of what you want to achieve and we can all see if we can start you in the right direction. I did a fair bit of what I call "Pro Bono" IT work in the community in the Dales during the first lock down for the charity I work for up here as there were a lot of isolated seniors and it was critical to keep them connected so I know it can be challenging but it needn't be. Getting someone in to sort it can be a good idea but it might help first to get some advice and direction here first.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I will give it some thought Barry. My first hurdle would be to buy a basic smart phone. I use a Doro for emergencies at the moment but it doesn't even have predictive text. If it does it is not working properly. That would be a start. When we go away to our daughter's she keeps sending texts that need me to answer and I spend ages typing out each word with one finger. Imagine that! All of these encounters with technology are the same and it is very discouraging. If I trained a dog to keep failing I know exactly what would happen.

I am going to correct the above. First I need to sort my eyes out. My medium distance is rubbish and typing on here is becoming more and more difficult. I asked and they want another hundred pounds for a pair of glasses suitable for screen use!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Baby steps Pat, I started out in 1981 with a puter called a Colour Genie, our kettle has more brains than that thing had, first proper puter was a 286 SX and could just about to turn it on, but we need a machine to do accounts and invoices, and play Tetris of course, look at me now, still no clue half of the time, same with phones, got my first smartphone in 2007, you just learn one thing at a time then look on YouTube if you get stuck, the phone is irrelevant mostly (stay away from apple they only have one button, Android have three) you learn one app at the time, don't make it a bigger problem than it is.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

£100, tell them to go away as unpolitely as you like, I have new frames, bi-focal, with reactions to sunlight and scratchproof for less than that, if all you need are reading glasses take something small to read to a shop that sells them for £5 and don't get ripped off, as for phone I would go for a Samsung Galaxy S7 they seem to be ultra reliable and do most things you will ever need.

Something like this one Pat.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/35349894...UAAOSwVgxgoiaP&LH_BIN=1&LH_ItemCondition=3000


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It's all the jargon that gets me with modern tech. A total foreign language. My life would be much simpler if info/folks/reading matter said what things do instead of using tech jargon which really puts me off.

I am all for the KISS principle!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not too bad most of the time, where I fall down is written instructions, I can read it fine, but then I forget what I've read, been like that all my life, I prefer to see stuff so YouTube is my friend.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

These geeks will always just keep showing the "cool" things that a phone can do. 

They skip over all the very basic things like finding the address book, opening the keyboard, finding texts etc etc. Take the above example - he just launched into taking photos because he likes taking photos! Even then he shows all the stuff the phone can do except how you just take a picture. I need a "press this button to take a photo" "press this button to open text messages" etc
He is up to 20 minutes of video and he has just got to the fact that it has an "Easy Mode". Now my ears prick up! If I have it in "Easy Mode" my options are less but I should not get lost with all the settings I am never going to use yes?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

90 percent of the time Pat, all.you need is to know which icons are for the phone.text. and camera. The rst happens ad and when you think you need them so no stress at all really


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kevs idea of an old but trusty Samsung is probably not a bad one. Get something thats well known and there are loads of tutorials for but I think you will need to recruit a family member initially that knows their way around them to set it up for you as simply as possible and to get rid of all the stuff you dont need that just gets in the way. You dont need to spend hundreds of pounds on one either. I got Michelle her first smart phone for her birthday in January and a matching laptop. Both from Honor. The Honor 8a is a cracking phone and its under a hundred quid. There may be better and easier to use models available though. She is slowly but surely getting away with it now. It takes time.

Im not a massive smart phone fan to be honest. I just use mine for emails, occasional googling, calls and the odd text. Oh and I have one bank account that insists on using a scanner code app. Dont go too old though as some phones are becoming obsolete for certain Apps which are now necessary for stuff like online banking etc.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Last year I bought each of us a second hand iPhone 5C off Ebay for around 40 quid each so we can Facetime our son who is also an Apple user.

Dead simple to use and understand as, like you Pat, I only really want to use basic stuff: calls; texts; the odd photo: and Whatsapp.

It's also small enough to fit in my pocket too!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have just tried to register the flippin dog in my name on her microchip database. It was impossible to do without entering a mobile number. I know what will happen if I put one in - it will text me with things I need to do and I will not get the texts because the Doro does not work in the house!!

O2 is, apparently, the best signal around here so I will need to get with them. Gif Gaf use the o2 network. I remember the last time we tried to change to Gif Gaf - it was horrendous! I ended up staying with BT or incurring some huge penalty for changing. Then there is retaining the number - another big hoo ha the last time we tried. No wonder I retreat into my cave


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

patp said:


> I have just tried to register the flippin dog in my name on her microchip database. It was impossible to do without entering a mobile number. I know what will happen if I put one in - it will text me with things I need to do and I will not get the texts because the Doro does not work in the house!!
> 
> O2 is, apparently, the best signal around here so I will need to get with them. Gif Gaf use the o2 network. I remember the last time we tried to change to Gif Gaf - it was horrendous! I ended up staying with BT or incurring some huge penalty for changing. Then there is retaining the number - another big hoo ha the last time we tried. No wonder I retreat into my cave


I always found giffgaff very helpful - once you figured out how to open a ticket!

Last time I moved my mobile number to a different provider it was no trouble at all. I think sometimes it might take a bit longer (it's not immediate) but it just needs a little patience.

As said, the icons on screen for text, email etc are very self-evident - you just tap the icon and voilà!


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I find Apple phone very simple to use, I did try an android one before Christmas but that went back, couldn’t get on with it at all and stayed with IPhone.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I found the one button method frustrating after having three, Liz is fruit based.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

E-Bay and Paypal are parting company.

https://www.salehoo.com/blog/ebay-breaks-it-off-with-paypal

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

That's been around for a while Ray. I think I had an email off Ebay some time ago regarding this but I can still use PP when buying stuff. I have noticed however that it sometimes jams so I end up having to use my CC. I guess they aren't actively developing it and/or ironing out problems anymore.

I think the email talked about selling proceeds from memory but as I'm not selling anything at the mo I didn't pay it much attention tbh/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Didnt ebay buy paypal not do long ago?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Kev, a while ago and sold it off again.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wish i owned it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

All that money would bring it's own set of problems Kev. Just be happy.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It can buy happiness for a lot of poor people though


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Now theres a whole different area of discussion there Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liz has always said she wouldn't want to win more than a million quid. I would want acoop Euromillions as i could help so many people after taking care of both her and my extended families.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bluddy Ebay.
Not only do they allow a buyer to duck out but then have the cheek to bill me for the non existent sale fees.
Trying to get to query this and report they are charging me for a no sale item is a minefield of gobbledygook.
My only option I can see is for me to cancel the sale, which I didn't, and start again but the original listing fees still apply.

Bastards win hands down.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I usually ring them to sort out problems.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Never easy to find their number Kev. I see a call back service but when I used that before it was some time later and I was busy doing other things. Then you have to drop everything and find all the details again.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

_From 1 July, and in line with new legislation, eBay will collect VAT on all goods which are sold through eBay and shipped to buyers in the European Union (EU) with a consignment value up to EUR150. eBay will collect VAT on all sales to private individuals, regardless of seller status. eBay will declare the VAT collected under our Import One Stop Shop (IOSS) number._

So thats going to limit my purchases from e-bay.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bought a quilt off an E-Bay seller. Being delivered via their "Global Delivery Service".
Apparently Pitney Bowes couldn't find our address and after many promises of it being delivered tomorrow and again tomorrow it's been sent back to the sender.
E-Bay has conveniently scrubbed it off my buying list and says it's not covered by their money back guarantee. 
The seller is not interested as he has sent it to the courier. Even though I have pointed out it's his responsibility in UK law to get it delivered.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/a2zquiltsandpillows2013?ul_noapp=true

Bluddy E-Bay are no help and at the moment I'm out £25.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

What a waste of time e-bay is to resolve non delivery.

The seller said it's been delivered to the e-bay delivery service. They have delivered it to the French courier and because they Pitney Bowes can't find my address it's been sent back to the seller. 
The seller (Asian) denies all knowledge of the return and says call e-bay. I call e-Bay and they basically wash their hands of the problem. 
I can't actually get to a real person. Although on their 'help' service they will call a UK number? I give them my UK mobile and the signal is so bad we get cut off repeatedly. 

Then they have the cheek to send a questionnaire "How did we do?" I say terrible as they have not addressed the problem. 
I them get a reply tough luck we don't care.!!

Ray.
eBay
This case is now closed

Hello Ramon,

The seller provided tracking information that shows the delivery courier tried to deliver the item to your address. Please contact your delivery carrier to arrange getting the item.

After reviewing all the details of this case, we've determined that you won't receive a refund.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wankers.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I haven't given up yet. Lucky I have time.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Keep on it Ray


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

So if the seller has denied any knowledge of a return and it was admitted that it was never delivered to you then it's ebay and the sellers issue. No proof of delivery.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Suddenly after numerous complaints and form filling in as well as calls E-Bay decided to reverse it's decision and refund me in full. 
Result after six weeks.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice one Ray. It's very satisfying when something like that happens isn't it?

Good man.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad you won in the end


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's just annoying the 'customer' needs to go to such lengths.
I still want the item I will just have to search other suppliers.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

They never had a leg to stand on if you had proof of no delivery.

Reminds me of the blooming nightmare I had with a very expensive laptop a while back in the pandemic. I basically box shifted it (never saw it). £2500 (Apple). Supplier and courier said it had been delivered, customer said it hadnt. All they had as evidence of delivery was a photo of a box on a desk in black wrapping in an empty portacabin (the wrong delivery site anyway) and of course nobody signs since the pandemic which is ridiculous. I got stuck with the bill but fought it for months and won in the end. Basically it would never have stood up in court as delivered as there was no proof of delivery. 

Same here really Ray. nice one!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

A couple of years ago I was looking for a new air filter for a 2 stroke engine. A simple bit of flat foam smaller than a playing card. I made one myself in the end. BUT I had seen a genuine one on Ebay for £2.99 and clicked buy. At checkout I saw it was coming from Italy and there was £29!!! postage and stopped. I was chased for months by Ebay even though I had 100% feedback score in 4 figures!!!!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sadly locating French houses has always been a massive problem, it is improving rapidly now that they are actually ascribing street names and house numbers to houses that were previously just a name.

The numbering system has to be unique though, not 1,2,3 etc., or even 2,4,6 for houses on one side but numbered by how far in metres it is from the specific junction.

So as we are 500 metres+ from the junction, we are now number 520. Friends of ours are 2500 odd….. so there are some long roads and high up beds being bandied around.

But, at least France is getting some level of organisation.

Why is this happening ?

So that telecoms companies can install fibre optic cabling, although for us not until 2025.

The internet provision will therefore help considerably with “old fashioned” deliveries of materials, hopefully Ray’s problem (and one that we have experienced frequently as regards non-deliveries) will become less common.

Assuming of course, that the delivery agent is using up to date mapping in their GPS units…..l

There are always excuses..l


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Dave. But apart from the inability of the Pitney Bows courier to find our house which is numbered and on every sat nav as we have had many other courier based deliveries for 20 years. There were so many other excuses as to why the package never arrived. 

The only complication is our village name of "St. Lo D'ourville" and I feel the driver only looked for "St. Lo". and finding himself 40km away just made excuses as to why he couldn't deliver.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As an ex courier, most of us did our level best to get stuff delivered on time and to the correct address, the only none deliveries I ever had we when the sender just didn't give enough info to do the job, which meant we had to do a bit of detective work, but without the senders contact details sometimes it is impossible.

As for Ebay, I have had a few none deliveries to me, but always eventually got my money back, when sending I always forward to the buyer a picture of the post office counter inside, and of the paperwork, I always provide this to them when I let them know it has been sent, I did have one where they pretended a none delivery but they tripped up and proved they had it in a message by mentioning something they would only know if they had got it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Kev. I used to deliver White Goods all over Greater London and some of the addresses left much to the imagination. But as I only got paid if I delivered I had a good incentive. 
Just looked back and this 'sale' and refund has resulted in 32 e-mail's.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Amazing.!!
Because I gave poor feedback the seller who was totally unhelpful and indifferent to my problem, now wants me to revise my 'feedback'.

So I did and gave him and even worse feedback score. Cheeky bugger said that I wasn't in to receive the package. I waited three days as it was promised. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Serve them right Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sellers are really keen on good feedback. I must remember this, as a bargaining tool, if it ever happens to me.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I bought an item for the MH that simply did not work. I left poor feedback, was contacted by the seller who refunded in full AND told me to keep the item……. I did, but refused to change the Amazon feedback….

So it’s not just E-Bay……


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Most e-bay sales to anywhere outside UK now goes through their Global Shipping Program and gets a second 20% VAT added by e-bay.

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I see Ebay are cutting their links with PayPal, possibly going to sell it. I hope it still stays free. I use it a lot to transfer funds through friends and family. Both in euros and sterling. So quick and easy and free!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ere we go again.
After eventually sorting out one more problem with e-bay sales another one arrives in the mail today.

Ordered my next cheap £52 Chinese phone on June 28th which arrived punctually today less than 3 weeks later.
But it's not the phone I ordered. This one is only 6.1" and my order was for the 7.1" as I like a larger screen. There might be other differences but haven't checked yet. 
Sent a message to the seller along with a picture and ruler. So we await further developments. 

I realise this leaves me open to comments and suggestions you get what you pay for but often I don't need gold plated and basic is all I need.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Do they measure them corner to corner like tellies?


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Do they measure them corner to corner like tellies?


Yes


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, yes.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I realise this leaves me open to comments and suggestions you get what you pay for...
> 
> Ray.


And so you should - get exactly what you paid for, not some substitute.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Now another ongoing query with Amazon.
I see an undescribed debit of £5.52 on my credit card statement from Amazon Marketplace. I have no knowledge of the debit or purchase.
I look for an e-mail address to contact them but only get a call back option. They call my mobile but apart from a heavy Indian accent my hearing is not good on a mobile phone. But no amount of explaining stops the 'agent' gabbling away at me. 
We go through this fiasco twice and in the end he keeps saying it's a credit. But it's showing as a debit on my statement. So I now have to photo the statement and send to an Amazon e-mail address that only accepts attachments. 

Stress levels off the scale. But hope they can sort it soon. What a Fred Carnos Army.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Why this need for everything to be photographed and sent to them? I recently had a query with Lidl. I bought some sliced roast topside of beef for sandwiches. It was four weeks out of date!!! Contacted their customer services who wanted me to either take it back to the store for a refund (not going to happen) or to take a photograph and send it to them! I had already given them the bar code number and the till receipt number. What more were they going to learn from a photograph? I suppose they wanted to make sure that I hadn't eaten and enjoyed it first??? Anyways I got a £10 voucher to keep me quiet. Do check their dates folks if you shop there. This is the worst case but I have noticed lately some near misses.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Finally after trying to understand two foreign Amazon 'agents' in Indian call centres and sending numerous queries to Amazon some twerp has replied suggesting I cancel my card, ask JaJa CC to investigate and report an unauthorised debit on my card???

It was Amazon who took the £5.52. And they are now blaming everyone else. Progress my derriere.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

patp said:


> Why this need for everything to be photographed and sent to them? I recently had a query with Lidl. I bought some sliced roast topside of beef for sandwiches. It was four weeks out of date!!! Contacted their customer services who wanted me to either take it back to the store for a refund (not going to happen) or to take a photograph and send it to them! I had already given them the bar code number and the till receipt number. What more were they going to learn from a photograph? I suppose they wanted to make sure that I hadn't eaten and enjoyed it first??? Anyways I got a £10 voucher to keep me quiet. Do check their dates folks if you shop there. This is the worst case but I have noticed lately some near misses.


Try Tescos delivery. Mrs D gets all our stuff from there online and their promise is if its less than five days to the sell by date they will refund it and you keep the product. There is nearly always two or three items that are less than five days to the sell by date. She just calls them and they refund it there and then. Have to say over the last year and a half we have been using them they have been spot on.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> And so you should - get exactly what you paid for, not some substitute.


Yes Jean. And now the Chinese seller is suggesting a £10 refund and I keep the phone I don't want? Daft. But they are pleading I don't leave poor feedback.
But I still want the phone I ordered and paid for so some sh1t is going to hit the fan somewhere.

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Is your paypal acc linked to a CC or Debit card Ray? If a Credit card you can ask them to refund payment and they will take it back off the chinaman.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Paypal refunds too in a dispute.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Dick and Kev. Paypal via a bank.
All is not lost and I am still 'talking' to the Chinese seller. But I am aware of their tactics of starting the haggle very low.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just tell them refund me in full now or I go via Ebay resolution centre, they really don't want to get a bad rep with them, you can pussyfoot around and they will play too, but in the end, it is your money, the problem is they can demand that you send the phone back first which will possibly make it too expensive. I would just go direct to the resolution centre.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Which phone is it anyway Ray, make model etc?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This one Kev. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/35348670...var=622767298122&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

But it was priced at £52.99 when I bought.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As soon as I saw twin SIM cards I lost interest, I haven't found one with good reviews yet.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think a little short sighted Kev. I have had four dual SIM Chinese phones over 10 plus years inc a HTC dual SIM. All worked well apart from audio clarity and early battery demise.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've had two, that's why I started looking at reviews, in the end, I preferred to buy used Samsung phones as they are about as good as you can get for similar money, they can also be quickly repaired should they go wrong which none have so far apart from the camera hanging on the S5, this S7 needs to be rebooted once a week on average it seems to lose the wifi at home.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I figured that smart phones are so often lost, stolen or dropped, I would just buy whats necessary to communicate. i.e. £50 for a couple of years and then sell on for £20 to £30 later. Plus they do seem to go out of fashion too quickly and you will find the older ones won't accommodate the latest apps.

So cheap in my book is OK here.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Most are stolen in pubs/clubs by the younger generation, I try to stay away from both.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Finally I suppose a result of sorts.

Although I didn't get the 7.1" phone as advertised the seller has agreed to refund £30 and I keep the 6.1" phone.
I guess it's not a bad deal a new and same spec phone for only £22.99. 

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hahaha! A bargain Ray! - if you can read the smaller screen!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Jean it's all possible. But I'm a big screen person as you might have noticed.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bluddy E-Bay.
Just tried to buy something on the French e-bay but it has decided my address is wrong. After trying numerous times with variations of my address I gave up.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I wonder is eBay having a crisis - as mentioned elsewhere it couldn't or wouldn't accept payment by Chase card thro PayPal.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Didn't get as far as the payment Jean. It just decided I didn't live at home. Most annoying.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As with anything IT related these days some Pratt is in a back room trying to justify their job and buggering about making up new rules and changing things, Paypal must be losing a fortune now it's not the main conduit for payment anymore.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I think that if you don't use Paypal for a certain time they were going to bring in charges. I'm sure I read it somewhere but I may be making it up..

Agree though, all my Ebay purchases are done via CC these days


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Most odd but I got a notice to complete my purchase this morning and voila it finally worked.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Chris has had trouble with ebay for a while but as his tech skills are even worse than mine I have always put it down to that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think they were going to close Paypal accounts if you hadn't used it before a certain date, but I use mine wherever I can, a lot of online sales use them, I prefer the way they do business, eBay are thieves.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I prefer sharing my card numbers with as few people as possible so PayPal suits me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My view to a T Pat.


----------

